# "Not support!"



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 10, 2015)

I was trying to get a desktop environment to my PC. I installed the environment, set everything up as the handbook told me to. After executing the command to launch my desktop environment I get the "Not support!" message on my screen.

I literally searched everywhere, I also tried PC-BSD and when it showed installation options I chose the "graphical installation (VESA mode)", because the other one not in VESA mode displayed the same message. The installation worked fine, again, when booted to OS, "Not support!" appears again.

P.S : The GPU is an Nvidia 210.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 10, 2015)

Post full details if you intend to get help: FreeBSD version, specifics about the “environment” you have installed, console output, xorg.conf if you have created one and relevant lines of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 10, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE
I have uninstalled Xfce, I only have xorg installed.
I haven't created xorg.conf and when I try to open /var/log/Xorg.0.log it shows permission denied, I did this as root.
When I type `Xorg -configure` it says:

```
Log file:
/var/logXorg.0.log
List of video drivers: radeon,r128,openchrome,nv,mach64,intel,ati,vesa;
Using config file:/root/xorg/.conf.new
```
and at the end is: 
	
	



```
server terminated with error 2
```


----------



## protocelt (Jul 10, 2015)

You didn't specify the hardware you are using besides the graphics card. Could you post the output of `dmesg` on the computer in question to a website such as http://pastebin.com and post a link to it here?

Edit: If you can't do that, you can post the exact model of the computer in question instead.


----------



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 10, 2015)

Motherboard : GA-945GCMX-S2 Gigabyte
GPU : Nvidia 210 (1 GB RAM)
CPU : Intel core 2 duo 2.00 Ghz
HDD : 160 GB
RAM : 2 GB


----------



## protocelt (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok, first delete the old xorg.conf file if it still exists. Next, from the console, please post the output of `pkg info nvidia\*` from that computer.


----------



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 10, 2015)

Input : `pkg info nvidia\*`
Output : 
	
	



```
No package(s) matching nvidia*
```


----------



## protocelt (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright, that's what I thought could be the case. You don't have the driver for your Nvidia card installed so X can't start. The correct driver for your card is x11/nvidia-driver-340. You can use either pkg(8) or ports to install it depending on what your using. If using pkg(8), run `# pkg install nvidia-driver-340`. If using ports run `# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && make install`. After the driver is installed you need to tell FreeBSD to load the driver at boot. To do that, run `# echo nvidia_load="YES" >> /boot/loader.conf`. After that is done reboot your machine and if there are no other problems, you should now be able to start X successfully.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 11, 2015)

One last step is needed. See Thread display-problems.50620/#post-283777 (but use x11/nvidia-driver-340 like protocelt said).


----------



## protocelt (Jul 11, 2015)

tobik said:


> One last step is needed. See Thread display-problems.50620/#post-283777 (but use x11/nvidia-driver-340 like protocelt said).


D'oh!


----------



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 11, 2015)

It says "Not support!" after I installed the Nvidia driver and told FreeBSD to load the driver at boot.

I started Xorg with `startx`.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 11, 2015)

Like protocelt and Juanitou already said, you need to post way more details about your environment (e.g. your whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log) for us to look at. Otherwise we cannot help you.

I also posted a guide on how to setup NVIDIA's driver correctly because it is a common problem that appears on these forums. Take a look at Thread howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311.


----------

